# Weekly Competition 2019-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F R U' R F2 R U'
*2. *F' R' F2 U R' F U F2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 F R' F' R' U F2 R' U'
*4. *U2 R F' U F' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 R U F R' U2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U L R D' B' D' R B2 R U'
*2. *F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B' L' B' L D' R2 U2 B' D' U2
*3. *L' U2 L D2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D L B U2 B2 F D2 R' U'
*4. *L' F U L F' D2 R U' F2 L' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U'
*5. *R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R D' F2 U2 B F2 D' U B

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 L' Rw Fw D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F' R F2 D B Fw F Rw2 D' R2 Fw' R' D' Rw' B F U2 B2 Rw Fw2 L2 U Rw B' Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw2 F2
*2. *Fw F' D2 B F2 Rw' Fw' F L' B' R2 D2 L F2 U' R' U' F' L2 B Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw' U Rw' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 B D F L2 Rw2 R F' Uw'
*3. *F L F Uw' U2 Rw R' D' Uw B2 L R2 D2 Fw' U B2 D U2 L2 D U' B F D' Uw2 B' F' U' Fw2 F U Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 U R' U2 Rw' F2
*4. *L D2 B' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 F' Rw D' B2 L2 Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 D U' Rw2 Fw' F' D' Fw Uw2 L B2 Rw' D' Uw B D L F L Rw D2 U' F D2
*5. *D2 U2 B2 D L Rw2 U B L Fw' F D2 U F' L Uw2 L' R2 Fw' F R2 U Fw F' Rw' D2 B' F L' R' F L D' B' F U' Fw' R2 F' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw D2 L2 Lw' R2 D' F2 D R U2 Lw2 F Lw' Bw' U' B F' L' Fw' F' L' F' L Lw' Rw2 D2 U' Fw L2 F' R2 Bw Fw' R2 F2 U2 R' B' Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw' Lw2 Dw F' D' L2 R' Dw' Uw2 Bw' R' B' Dw L F D Dw2 Bw Uw'
*2. *D2 Dw' B2 Fw' F D2 Dw B2 L Dw' Bw2 Fw D Uw U2 Bw2 R F D2 Uw' Fw' Rw' R D Uw Fw2 Lw Rw2 B' D U Rw' Dw2 F2 L Rw' B' Bw Fw' F Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw U' R' D' Fw' Uw2 Bw L' Rw R Dw2 U F2 L' Rw' Bw2 L2
*3. *F' Rw D2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' U' L2 R' Fw D2 B Bw' Dw Lw2 Fw' F L2 Uw' Lw2 Bw Fw F Uw B Bw Uw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 L U' Fw D' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 D2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 U2 Lw Bw' L' R' Bw2 Fw Uw R2 Uw2 Rw Bw' F Lw'
*4. *Dw Uw B2 Fw2 U' Bw Fw L Lw2 D Dw2 Lw2 Uw' F' Dw' Uw' L Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw U' Lw Uw Bw' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw U Bw L D2 Dw' Uw B2 Dw' B L2 R' B' Uw Bw Dw2 Uw R2 Bw2 F' L' B' D2 L2 B Dw B' Fw L Lw R Dw
*5. *Fw' F' D2 F L R' Dw' U2 R' Bw Rw' Bw2 Dw B Fw2 Rw2 D2 B Uw' U B2 L' Fw Rw' R' D' Dw Rw' F' Rw' B2 F Lw2 B' L' R F' L' Lw' R' B2 Fw D' Rw U F2 Rw' Fw Rw' B' F' D' F2 Dw2 B F' L F2 R' B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 2F2 3U' 2F2 F2 L2 3F 3R' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2R' 2D U L' 2R' 2D2 3U 2L R 2F2 L R2 D 2B D 3U 2B2 D' B 3F R' U2 B' 2B2 2L2 B 2D 2U2 3F F 3U' 2U 3R2 R2 3F 2L R2 U R2 U2 2R R F 3R D2 2R' R2 3F' 2F2 2D' 2U2 U' 2L 3R2 2U' 3R 3U B2 3F
*2. *2U2 F' D 3U 2R 2D2 3U 2U' U' 2L2 R2 B' R2 D2 L 2L 3U2 2B' 2R F2 L 2L2 2B' 2F2 2R2 R' D 2U 2L2 R2 2F' D2 2U2 R' 2F R2 B' L2 2L 2U R B' 3R 3F2 2D' F2 D' B 2B2 U R 2U2 B2 3R 2R D U B2 2F' L2 2B' U2 F R 2U 3R 2B' 3F2 F 2U2
*3. *U R' F' D' 3F2 U 3R2 3F 2L 3F L2 2L U' L' 3R2 B D2 2R2 U2 3F2 2R 2F U2 B2 D B' L D' L' 2F' 2L' 2R' U' 3R2 2U U2 2F 2L' R' 2F 3U 2L2 3F' 3U L2 D2 2D 2B' 3R D2 3U2 2F' U 2R' D' 2U' B 2B' 2F R' 2U' 2L 3F2 F2 2L D' 2L2 2F2 3U2 F2
*4. *D' 3U2 2R 2D' 2F' 3R' 2B 3R R 3F' 2F L R2 B 2F2 3U' 2L' 3F D2 2L2 B2 2F' 2D2 3U B2 3F 3R2 2B' 2F 2R' 3U 2F U' L 3F 3U2 R 2B2 3F 2L' 3U B' 3F2 2F' D2 2D' U2 L' F2 3R 2F U 2B2 2R2 3F2 L 2L 2R' 2F' R2 2B' D' 2L R' B' L' 2D 2L' 2R 2U
*5. *2L2 3R2 R B D' L 2R2 U' B' D2 R' 3U2 B' L' B' 2F 2U' U2 2L' 3R2 R F' 2D2 2U' L2 2L' 2F U2 B2 3U 2B2 L 2B2 L2 3R D 2D2 3R' F2 2R' 3U2 F2 D2 2U2 B' L' 3F' 2R' 2B 2U2 R U' 3R 2F D2 2D 2U2 2B2 D' B2 2B R' B2 F2 2U2 2L' 2R2 R' B2 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' L 2D2 3B2 D2 L 3F 2D2 3U2 2F' 2D 3B R2 U 2L 3L 2F 3U B2 2D2 F2 2U' 3F2 3D' 2B 3R 2F' R 3B2 L2 2R2 R2 3D' 3U' 3L F2 L 3L 2F' L2 3B L' 2F 3D B 2B' 2L2 U2 2F2 D2 3D2 B2 2B2 2R2 2D U2 2L 2B2 3D' 3F2 2U 3R' 2U' 2R2 3D U 2R2 3U2 3R' R' D2 2L2 R B2 L2 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B' 2D 3F 2D2 2U2 3R2 3D' 2L' R 3D2 3R2 2U2 R2 3D' U2 2L D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3B2 2L'
*2. *2R 2B 2R2 F2 2L 3U 3F 2R2 3U' B2 2U2 L 2L2 D2 3L' 3B' 2U2 3B 3F 2F2 F 2L' 3L' D' 3U 3B 2L' 3L 2R' D 3F 3D' 3U' 3L' 3D 2F' R' 2D 3D2 2U' 3F' 2L2 2R' R' F 2D L2 3B' 2F L2 3B2 2L 3F' 2D B' 3D2 3U2 2R2 2B 2L 2D' L' 3L2 B' 3R2 2U' 2L D2 R2 D2 3D 3U' F' L2 2D L2 2L2 B' 3B 3F 2L B U' 3R' 3D' U' 3L' R' 2B' 2D 3B U2 2R2 2D' U B2 3U 3L' U 2R
*3. *3L R2 D2 2D2 3R2 3U' 2R 3B' 2D2 2U2 U' L2 3R2 R2 F' 3R 2F2 D' 3D 3U2 R2 2D2 3U' 2L2 3D 3B F' 2D2 3R 3B 2F 3D' 2U' 3R' 3D2 U2 R 3U 2U 2L' R 2F2 2L2 2R2 3D 2U R 2B2 3F 2D 2B' 3D2 3F R2 F' 2D 2L 3R' B' 2R2 3B2 2L R 3B2 3D2 U2 2L' R' 2U 3B L2 3R' 2R2 R 3F 2R2 3F2 D' 2F 2L' 2R' 3F2 2L R' U' 3L' 3B2 F' U' 3F F' 3L' 2U' 2B' 2L2 R2 U2 B' 3B' 2F'
*4. *2D' 3U' U' 2B R' 2D' 3R2 2R2 3D' L' 2F' 3R2 3U2 2U' 2L 3U' F' 3L D2 3D B' 3F2 2L2 2D 2R2 2D' L2 2L 3R2 3D2 3U' L F 3U2 L2 3B D2 3D 2B2 3F' F 2L 3R2 U2 2B 3D' B' U 3R2 2R2 2B' 2F2 F D 2F' 2U2 2B2 3L' 3F2 3R' 2D 3B' D' 2D2 3D2 2U' 3L R B2 D 3L2 3R R2 D U 3R2 3D' 2R 3B' 2R' B' 2U' U' 3B' L 2B 3F' D 3U' U' 3R2 2B2 3F' D' B 3F' 3U L' U2 3B2
*5. *B2 3F 2R2 U' 3R' 2R2 2F' 2D 2R2 3D U L 2L F2 2R R' D2 3L2 D R' 3F2 2L 3F' 3U' 3L 3B' 3D' 3R' U' 3F 3D 3L' 2U' L 3L2 3R B L' 3L' 3R2 2R 2U' R' 3B2 2F' D' 2D2 2U' B 2L2 3R 3U 2L' 2B2 3D2 L' 3B2 2L2 3B' 3F 2F2 U 3B' 2L2 2B2 D2 2R' 3B' 3U 3R R2 3U2 2L' 3L 3U' L' R2 2F 3R2 3F L D2 2D' F U' 2L' 2F F2 L2 B2 2D L 2R' F' 3R 3B' D' 2D2 3D2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F U' F2 U' R2 F
*2. *F U R' F2 U F2 R' U' R U'
*3. *R2 F2 R U' F' R' U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F U L2 U R2 L2 B' R D B L' R D R2 D2 R U' Rw2 Uw
*2. *D L2 B2 R2 L2 F' D2 L R' B' F U2 F B R' L' U F2 L'
*3. *F' D' B D' R' D B' R' L' D2 L2 B R2 B2 F2 U L' U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw2 Rw B' L2 R D L' U2 Rw' Fw F Uw2 Fw2 R2 B L' R2 D' Uw Rw R2 Fw L' D Rw' D2 Uw' R Uw' U F U2 Rw' D R' U B' U' B'
*2. *L' Uw R Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw L Uw' B R2 F L' D' F2 U' B L2 Rw Fw L' Rw' R2 U Rw2 Uw Rw R' Fw' F2 U B' L2 Uw' U F2 Uw L' R2 D
*3. *D2 Uw' U' R U' R Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 L Fw2 D2 F' R2 Fw L Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 U B F' U R2 Uw Rw' Fw R2 Uw' U2 R' D2 B2 D Uw2 Rw B2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw R2 D Uw2 B' D Dw Fw F Uw2 F' Rw Dw L Rw2 D Bw2 D Bw' Uw U' Bw' F2 L2 Lw' U Fw' Dw B2 D' L' Dw Uw2 U' Rw B2 Lw D L' R' B' Dw' Rw' B F Lw' Bw2 L' U2 Bw' Fw' D' Rw' R2 U' R D2 Uw2 Rw Bw2
*2. *Dw' Rw2 R' D' Dw2 R2 D Uw' F' L Fw' U R' B Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw F L2 Lw2 Rw B2 F Lw' Uw F2 Uw Rw' R' Fw Lw B Uw Fw F2 U2 B' Uw' Bw D B D Dw B' D2 U2 R' Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw' Bw Lw' D Fw Dw2 F2 Lw
*3. *Dw2 F' U Fw' Uw2 U' R' Fw2 L B2 Bw R F' Dw2 B U Rw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Uw' U Fw F' Uw2 L' Bw' Fw' F D2 B F Dw2 Lw' F2 Rw' Dw' B2 R Bw2 F' R2 U L2 Lw Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 B Lw' R2 U2 L Bw' Uw Fw' D' B' F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3F2 2L2 3F F' D 3R2 D' U2 B2 2L B2 2B2 2L2 F2 L' 2D 2L2 2B2 2U' L 2U 2L2 R 2B' D 2D 2U U 2B2 2U' 3F' D R D 2F2 2L' R D2 F2 R' 2U' L' 2B 2L2 D' 3R 2U 2B' 2D 2U' 2R2 2B2 2U' 2R 2D' F2 2L' 3R' 2D' 3R2 2R2 R' 2B' U 3F 2D 3R B2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D B U' 2R2 3D 2R 2B' 2U' U2 B2 3D 2B' 2F 2D2 3U' U' 2F' D' R2 2B' 3D2 R 2B' F2 3L2 B2 D 3F 3U 3B' L' 3L2 2R2 3F' 2L 2B 2D' 3D2 2R 3D' 2U2 2L' D' U' 3R' B' 2L' B 3L D2 2D2 3L2 2B' 2L' 3B2 L 2L2 3D2 L' 2R 3F' 2L2 2B 2U' 3B2 R D B2 3U2 3L' B 2F2 3D L B 2U L' 3R' 2B 3F' U' 3B' 2L2 3U' F2 3D L' 3B 2R 2F' U2 2B' 3B2 2L 3U2 2U U L 3R' 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L F B U D2 R2 D F2 B2 D B' R L2 F L' B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U D' F R D' R' U' F B' U' L2 R' B L2 U D2 R U R B Uw2
*3. *R D' F' U' D' L R2 B U' D B R U2 L D' R F R2 L2 U' R Fw' Uw'
*4. *L U' B' U2 L B2 D' R L2 F L2 B2 U L' R2 U D2 L F2 Rw Uw2
*5. *B D U2 R' D2 L F L2 B D2 U2 F D' B' D' L2 B2 D2 R' F Rw Uw2
*6. *B' R' F B L2 R' D F2 B' D L' F2 R2 F2 L2 B F' L' B' Rw Uw'
*7. *U L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D L' U' R2 B D U' L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2
*8. *B F2 U D F D' L2 R2 U R' D U' F2 D2 B' L2 R U F' Rw Uw2
*9. *L F R' D2 U' B' U' F B' U2 B L U L' D2 U2 B' R B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*10. *L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 B' F2 L' D R' F' U2 B' U' R D L2 B2 U' Fw Uw'
*11. *B L2 F' B' R B2 D F U' F' U' D' F' B L2 B U' L' U' B R Fw Uw
*12. *D2 L D' R2 D2 U2 B2 D L' B2 L2 R' B' L' U' R' U' D B D2 Fw Uw2
*13. *U' B2 L2 R B R2 U' D2 F2 B R2 D' R2 B2 U' D' L' U2 D' Fw Uw2
*14. *B' L F D' R U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' U2 R U2 F U D2 F' Rw
*15. *B' F2 L U' F2 R' L2 B2 R L' U' F L2 B2 L' R' D2 B L2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *B D B2 L R' B U2 L B' U' L2 B' F U2 D B' D' F2 L U2 B Rw Uw
*17. *B' F D' B' U L R2 U2 R' F R2 D' F' R' D2 B' R2 L2 F' U' Fw Uw'
*18. *U2 D2 F B' R2 L2 D' L' R2 D' U' L2 D B' F' D B U' F' D' R Fw' Uw2
*19. *L' R' B2 R' D2 U R' U B F2 R2 D B' L U R2 U D R2 U F Rw2 Uw2
*20. *L D' R' D' B2 D F2 B' D' R' F2 R U' R B2 F2 L' D L U2 F2
*21. *F2 L' R' F D B2 D2 R F' L R' D U2 B2 D2 B2 U D' B Rw' Uw
*22. *D L2 F2 B2 L2 R' F2 R L2 U2 B R2 D' R D F R' B F2 L Fw'
*23. *D U L' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R D R B D U L B D' R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*24. *R2 B L F L2 B' F U2 R U2 R2 D' U R' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 Rw' Uw
*25. *R2 L2 D2 U2 B U D' L F' L' R' B' D' R2 F B' U2 L2 R U R' Fw Uw
*26. *F B' L' U2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L U' F D B D' U R L D' Rw Uw
*27. *U L' U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F' R F2 D L U2 F2 B' U2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *U' L F B U2 R' L B F R B2 R U2 L2 F' L' F2 B' D' U Rw Uw
*29. *L' B F' D' F2 U D' L2 B' D F' R' L2 B' F' L2 R' U2 L Fw Uw
*30. *D2 F2 U R2 B R' F L2 D B D' L2 D R2 L2 D2 U F' B2 Rw' Uw2
*31. *D2 L2 F' U' D' L2 R' F2 D' B' D U F' R B' R' B' R L B Rw2 Uw
*32. *R U2 F' L D' R U2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 L R' D B' R L' U' L2 Fw Uw
*33. *U2 L2 D2 B2 L B L2 F B' D R B F' R2 D' B R D2 F' U' F Rw2 Uw'
*34. *R2 U' R B2 D L' B2 R B2 R U' B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 F D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*35. *B2 F D2 B2 L' F2 L' R F' U L2 B' U L' B2 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*36. *R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B L R U' F' L F' R' D2 U Fw Uw
*37. *B R2 U F2 B R2 U' B' D' B2 L U2 D F2 B R2 F U' F' Uw'
*38. *L F2 D' L F2 U2 R F' L D' F2 D' L U' B' D' L' U' L' F' Rw Uw2
*39. *U2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 R' F L' U' F' D U R2 F2 L U' B' Rw' Uw'
*40. *U' R F2 L2 F2 B2 R F2 B U' L F2 L2 D' R L F2 B2 U' R' F' Rw' Uw
*41. *F B' U' R F' D L2 D F2 R' D' B2 L' D' F' L' B U' L Fw
*42. *R D2 L2 U R D2 R2 D F L' D' L U L' B' R' L2 B' D2 F' Rw' Uw
*43. *D2 R D' R F D' U L2 R U2 L F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L R Fw' Uw
*44. *B U2 B L R F' R2 B' F' D R L' B D R' U' F2 L D2 Fw Uw'
*45. *B' F' U2 B2 L' B U R' D2 R2 D2 R' F2 L B' R D' U2 L F' Rw2 Uw2
*46. *F' B' L' R2 B D L2 F D' U' L' B' R L2 U' R2 L F D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*47. *D' B U' F2 B2 L2 B' F' U' D2 F' L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D F' B Rw Uw
*48. *R2 F2 D F U L B2 U2 F' B2 L D F U2 R B L' F L' Fw' Uw'
*49. *U B' U' D2 L2 F D' R2 D' U2 R D F B' D' L F' B2 L' U' Rw Uw'
*50. *B F L D B' L2 B' L' U F' U F U2 R U B2 D U' F' D L2 Fw' Uw2
*51. *R' U2 F' B' U2 F U' L' B R F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U B R' B Rw' Uw2
*52. *R' F2 U2 L' R F R F' L F2 D R2 L2 F2 L R B F' D B2 L' Fw
*53. *D' L B' D U R F2 L F R' F' R' D R' L' F' R2 B D B U Rw' Uw2
*54. *R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 D R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' B' R F' L' R2 D F' Uw'
*55. *B U' L U F' U' L' D' L B2 D L2 F2 R F D2 L U D F2 U Fw' Uw
*56. *L2 R2 U F' D' R' B2 L2 F2 B' L B' L' F2 U B2 F D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*57. *L' B' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 D R' F2 R D' U2 R' U' D' L B2 D' Fw' Uw
*58. *L2 U F' U2 F R L2 U' R' F' B' D R B R2 U' R2 B L F' L' Fw' Uw2
*59. *R F' L2 F2 D' B L R' F U2 D2 F B2 D U' F2 B' L2 B Rw Uw2
*60. *L' F2 B' U' D F B L' D2 R2 L U' L2 F2 B2 D' L U' D' F2 Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F U' B' D2 F R' L2 U' F' L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R2
*2. *B2 D B' L' U2 F' D2 B D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2
*3. *U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U L' D' B' R B' F' U L F2 U2
*4. *B' D2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F R' U R D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R'
*5. *U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 D' L' R2 D' F2 R D2 B' F' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 L D' L2 B L B D' R F
*2. *U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 R' F' L' R' U' B2 U B2 U2
*3. *U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' F D' R2 D' R U2 L2 R
*4. *F2 R2 U' D' R' F2 L F D L F2 U2 R L' D2 L' F2 L D2 L2
*5. *B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 F D B D2 F2 D L2 B' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 R D U2 L U2 B' F' D' R'
*2. *R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B L' B' R U2 F D' L U' R' U' R'
*3. *F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' R D R2 B' D2 L F2 D' U2
*4. *L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B' F' D' F R U L' B L2 D'
*5. *R D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B F L F' L2 F D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F B2 L' D B2 R L2 B L U B2 L D2 L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 L' U' L' R F' U R' B' D U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L U2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D B' R' F' R' U' F' U B U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' R' U2 R F' U R
*3. *L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R B2 D2 F2 U' F L' R' D' F' L2 U' B'
*4. *U2 B' Fw' F U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R2 B' Fw' U' R' Fw' Uw Rw' Fw' F D Uw U L2 D2 U2 B Fw F' Uw U' F' L B R' B L' R U F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F R' U F2 U' R2 F U' R'
*3. *R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B' L D' R2 B' D' R2 U' R D'
*4. *L Fw' D2 Uw U L U L2 B2 Uw U' B2 Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 F' D2 Rw D2 Fw' U' F L' B' U F L Fw L2 R B2 Fw R2 B2 R Fw2 Rw2 U' B2
*5. *L' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw D' Dw2 L2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 U Rw D2 Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw B' Lw' B2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 Lw U' B2 L' Lw2 B D' Dw' U Bw2 Uw Fw D Uw' Fw' F2 L' R D2 L U' B2 Fw2 F R2 U2 Rw Bw' R2 B Rw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U R F' R U'
*3. *R2 B' U' R' B2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 F U2 B2 R2 U2
*4. *U' B2 F2 U2 Fw D' U L2 D' Rw D2 R' B2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw D' Fw' L2 F D' R Uw2 R Uw2 R' B2 L' U' Fw2 F' D F L2 R2 B U' R2 Uw2
*5. *U Fw2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Bw Lw' D' Lw D' R2 Uw' Fw L U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw D2 L' D Fw2 Dw' U B D' B2 Bw Fw2 D' U2 Bw2 U Bw2 R Uw U' B' Bw2 U' L2 Fw L' U' R2 Bw' Fw R2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' Fw' R2 Dw' U2 Fw2 R2
*6. *2D 2R 2F2 3R 2D' B' 2B 2F' L2 2L 2R2 2B' 2F F2 3R R D' 2D' R 2B L' R D 2D' 2U2 F R2 D' 2D2 U2 B' 2B2 F L' 2L 2F' D' F 3U 2U' 2B2 3F' 2U B' F' 2D2 2U2 L' 2R2 2F 2L' 3U2 L2 3R 2R B 3U2 2R D' 3U2 U' 3R' R B' L' 2L' R' 2B' 2U' 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 U' R2 F U' R' F2
*3. *F2 D' U B2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B' D R' B2 L' D2 R' D2 B' F
*4. *L2 Rw' Uw B2 F' R2 D2 U R' B' F2 R2 B Fw Rw Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U Rw' R2 D' Rw D Rw Fw' U2 Rw' R2 B' F2 U Fw L D' L2 Uw'
*5. *Rw' R Bw F' L Lw' B Uw2 L2 D Rw B' Fw D2 Dw U2 Fw' Rw2 D Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Rw Uw' Bw Lw2 Dw2 Uw B' Bw2 L Lw Rw F2 Rw2 R Dw L' Bw Rw' Fw U Lw D2 B' Lw' B' F' R Dw B Rw' B Rw Dw2 Fw' Rw Dw' Lw'
*6. *2R2 U' 3R2 3U' 2L2 B 2B2 3F' 2F' F R2 2F' 2R2 2B2 2F2 2D' 3R B 3R 2R 2D2 2B 2F2 D 3R' 2R' 2D' 3F2 2F2 F2 D 2D2 B 2F 2D 3U 2U2 L F' L2 3F 2F' 2D2 2F' F' 2R2 2U' F2 U' 2F2 3U L2 R 3F F2 2R' F' 2R' R2 2B' F 3U2 U2 L2 D' 2L 3R' 2D2 U B'
*7. *2B 2F2 2R R2 2U' L 3B2 3U R 2U 3L 2B2 2U' U2 R' B2 3F' 2L F' 3U' F 2L2 3F' F2 R2 F' D2 2U' U' 2R 2D 2B' 3R' 3U 2F D2 2D' 3R2 2R 2F 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 B' U' B' 2F R2 3F' 2F L 2D' 3L' 3R2 2R 3B D' 3F2 2D2 R 2B 2U2 2L2 U 2F' D 2L R2 3D' 2F R D B2 3L 2F2 D2 2D' 3U2 U2 3L' 3B' L2 2D' 3L R U' 2R' 3B' 3F 3U2 3L2 F2 L 3R 2D2 L 2L' D' 3U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR1- DL0+ UL5- U0+ R1+ D1+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R3+ D2+ L2- ALL0+ UR DR UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL0+ UL2+ U4+ R4+ D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R4+ D4- L5- ALL5- UR DL UL 
*3. *UR5- DR1- DL0+ UL3+ U3- R2- D6+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R2- D3+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U0+ R5- D3+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R5+ D2- L4+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*5. *UR4- DR1+ DL6+ UL6+ U0+ R0+ D2+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R0+ D6+ L1+ ALL5+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' R U R' L R' r' b u
*2. *L' U B' L U R' U B U' l b' u'
*3. *L' R' U R' B' L' U l' r' b'
*4. *R' L' U' L' U' B' U' l' r b
*5. *B L' R L' B' R U r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 5)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -3)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 2)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (4, 2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, 2) / (-1, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R U' L' U R' L R B R' U
*2. *U L U B' R' L B U R L B
*3. *B L B L B L' R L' B' U' R'
*4. *L R U R' B' L' R' L B' L' B'
*5. *R L R' B' L U' L R U R' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 F' U R' F2 U2 F' U2
*3. *U2 F R2 B R2 U' B' D R U B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2
*4. *D' L' Rw' U L' R' Fw' Rw Uw' L2 B2 D2 B2 Fw L' Rw' R U2 B U2 F2 Rw Fw' Uw2 F' L Rw B2 L' F2 R2 Fw L2 B2 L R D U2 Fw2 R
*5. *Rw' Dw2 Bw R2 Dw2 U' Rw B2 Bw L2 Lw' R2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 U2 Fw' L2 F' D2 Uw2 F L F2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw R U R Fw Lw2 R' D2 R B2 Rw' B' L' F R2 B Fw Uw2 U2 Bw Fw F L' R2 Uw Bw2 L' Lw Bw
*OH. *U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R B' U R2 D' L' U2 R2 U
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL0+ UL1- U1+ R4+ D5- L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R2- D3+ L1- ALL2- DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U R B R U L' U B l r' b u'
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*Skewb. *L U L B' L' U B' L U B' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L R' b' l' b f l' r B L B F L R F L B
*2. *l b B' l' b l' r L B' R B' L F L
*3. *f' l' b' f l' r' R' f' r' B' F L' F L' F L' F
*4. *F r' R r f F f L F' L F' L B F' L F'
*5. *l' r b l' f F R B L' B F' L R F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw Lw' B' R Bw' L Rw' R' Uw' U' B' R' L' Bw' Rw Bw R' Rw' Lw' B' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw U R' L B' Uw Lw Rw' U' Uw Bw B Lw' u' r l b'
*2. *B Uw' R B U Rw Lw B' U' R' Bw' Lw' B L U Rw B' Uw Bw U L R' Rw' B U Lw L' Bw' R L' Uw R L' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw R Uw Rw' u r' b'
*3. *Bw' R Lw B' Uw' Lw' L' R Bw B Lw' U Rw' L' Uw' R' U' Rw' Uw Lw Uw R' L' Rw' L Uw' Bw U' B' Uw' Rw L' Lw' R' B Uw Rw B' L' Uw' r' l'
*4. *R' U Bw R' L Lw B' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw Lw' Rw Lw' Rw' B Uw' Rw R B L' Bw R Uw U Lw Bw' Lw Uw' U' Lw' B R Rw' L' Uw Rw' L B' U u' r l b'
*5. *R' B Uw' Bw B' R' Lw Bw U Lw R B L' Uw B Bw Uw L B' Bw' R Rw L' Uw L' Lw Uw Lw' R L B U' Rw Bw' Uw U Lw Bw' Uw Lw' u b'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 16, 2019)

2x2 : (6.79), 5.12,4.78, 5.32, (3.77) = 5.07
3x3 : (13.52), 14.52, 16.45, (17.69), 16.11 = 15.69
4x4 : 53.99, 55.32, 51.10, (56.03), (47.49) = 53.47
5x5 : 1:42.89, (1:45.74), (1:29.25), 1:32.97,1:35.96 = 1:37.27
6x6 : 3:03.48, 2:48.86,2:51.05, (3:18.65), (2:39.67) = 2:54.46
7x7 : 4:06.06, (4:12.62), (3:56.37), 4:03.90,3:56.80 = 4:02.25
OH : (42.61), 36.58, 33.64, (30.24),40.33 = 36.85
MTS : 45.72, 43.09, (35.60), (50.52),44.27 = 44.36
2-4 relay : 1:13.93
2-5 relay : 3:03.55
2-6 relay : 6:15.37
2-7 relay : 9:50.93
Clock : 16.45, (11.89), 13.63, (18.28),15.18 = 15.09
Megaminx : 1:34.76, 1:27.13, (1:21.66), (1:38.61), 1:23.39 = 1:28.43
Pyraminx : (5.54),6.78, (7.65), 5.67, 6.59 = 6.35
Square-1 : 32.21, (43.97), (26.75), 32.47,29.05 = 31.24
Skewb : 8.84,7.23, 8.00, (9.30), (5.68) = 8.02
Kilominx : (41.29), 38.51, (32.79), 40.44,36.84 = 38.60
Mini Guildford : 6:11.60
Master Pyraminx : (4:18.95), 2:25.12, 1:47.16, (1:43.45), 1:45.11 = 1:59.13


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 17, 2019)

I'd like to report the 20 move solve on FMC scramble 1 as a potential fake. It's not an obvious CE solution, but it seems computer generated in some fashion, and the explanation given does not make any sense.


----------



## AegisSharp (Apr 17, 2019)

2x2: (7.48), (3.13), 5.21, 4.51, 6.77 = 5.49
3x3: 17.42, 20.02, (16.55), 17.98, (40.02) = 18.47
That last solve... messed up pll, had to resolve eveything (I think I had like 3/4 cross + 1 f2l pair solved after messing up) and finished with a pll skip


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 17, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> I'd like to report the 20 move solve on FMC scramble 1 as a potential fake. It's not an obvious CE solution, but it seems computer generated in some fashion, and the explanation given does not make any sense.


Wdym it makes total sense? 

R' U' F D F B2 L' D B2 R L2 B L U B2 L D2 L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' R' U' F

Z2 
R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 // line + pair 7/7 (pretty good efficiency
F2 D' U B' R // randomly destroy the line and make a square 5/12 (some pretty advanced techniques here?)
D' B U' B F' D B' U2 // finish 8/20 (seems legit)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wdym it makes total sense?
> 
> R' U' F D F B2 L' D B2 R L2 B L U B2 L D2 L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' R' U' F
> 
> ...


LOL

I have invalidated the solve; if he provides a sensible explanation, I will consider reinstating it.


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 17, 2019)

That looks like a Kociemba 2-phase solution in the inverse direction:
R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U is phase 2 using <F2,B2,R2,L2,U,D> moves, the rest is phase 1


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 17, 2019)

*2x2:*
9.26, 7.14, 7.31, (6.29), (9.91)
Avg: 7.90

*3x3:*
(28.99), 35.39, 30.21, 32.33, (38.60)
Avg: 32.64

*Pyraminx:*
(10.66), 14.28, 11.12, 11.11, (16.88)
Avg: 12.17

*Skewb:*
22.78, (25.33), 15.45, 17.08, (11.59)
Avg: 18.44

*Redi Cube:*
(53.44), (41.98), 42.51, 46.83, 42.69
Avg: 44.01

*2+3+4 Relay:*
3:14.38


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 18, 2019)

got a 5 and 15 sec 2x2 and 3x3 respectively... ok for me


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow, It has been a while since I have competed in the forum weekly comp.

2x2 - (5.16), (2.39), 2.65, 2.86, 3.97 = 3.16
3x3 - 15.23, (12.98), 15.32, (18.56), 13.71 = 14.75
Pyraminx - (2.04), 3.84, (5.33), 4.89, 3.50 = 4.08
Skewb - 5.55, (6.92), (4.85), 5.13, 5.05 = 5.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2019)

To those who called attention to the competitor with unrealistic results:

First of all, thank you for helping watch for this. I attempt to watch for unrealistic results, but I am not able to check regularly all the time, so having attention called to it can be helpful.

But I would prefer in the future if you would simply send me a PM instead of calling it out here. Often people who do this are simply looking for attention, and they get what they want when they get called out here. So I would prefer to not call attention to it. I hope you understand - I deleted your posts here so as to avoid giving the competitor unnecessary attention.

The results and the account have been quarantined.

Again, thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Jacck (Apr 22, 2019)

First week that I competed in all 30 events, got an success in 29 (6bld was off by two obliques), which is new pb 
Didn't expect that good after 2 DNF in 5bld and the 7bld still to come - really happy


----------



## Juicejam (Apr 22, 2019)

2x2: 4.21, (6.75), 5.19, (2.77), 2.85 = 4.08
3x3: (10.49), 11.44, (12.38), 12.13, 12.15 = 11.91
4x4: (52.24), 1:13.33, 59.82, (1:19.95), 59.35 = 1:04.17
5x5: (2:28.41), (1:41.65), 2:01.89, 2:24.93, 2:08.44 = 2:11.75
OH: 28.10, (23.98), (31.00), 24.51, 26.77 = 26.46
2-3-4 Relay: 1:37.40
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:21.44
Pyraminx: (6.07), (23.63), 7.47, 13.02, 11.36 = 10.62
Skewb: (15.70), 8.56, (7.18), 8.56, 13.12 = 10.08
Square-1: (1:26.86), 1:15.18, 46.10, (41.74), 1:22.04 = 1:07.77
2BLD: 39.36, 31.11, 30.85
3BLD: 1:37.49, 1:42.62, DNF
MBLD: 8/8 (40:55.01)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2019)

Results for week 16: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(171)
1.  1.63 Jscuber
2.  1.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.76 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.84 lejitcuber
4.  1.84 OriginalUsername
6.  1.86 TheDubDubJr
7.  1.87 JakubDrobny
8.  1.88 PokeCubes
9.  2.09 Kylegadj
10.  2.12 Legomanz
11.  2.19 GioccioCuber
12.  2.20 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.25 Simon G
14.  2.26 Sean Hartman
15.  2.28 PlatonCuber
16.  2.35 2017LAMB06
17.  2.41 Angry_Mob
18.  2.47 Kerry_Creech
19.  2.53 MrKuba600
20.  2.54 G2013
21.  2.60 Trig0n
22.  2.61 camcuber
23.  2.62 Magdamini
24.  2.67 jancsi02
25.  2.72 asacuber
26.  2.74 TheodorNordstrand
27.  2.77 Luke Garrett
28.  2.78 NathanaelCubes
29.  2.79 NewoMinx
30.  2.80 riz3ndrr
31.  2.84 cuberkid10
31.  2.84 samalexis
33.  2.93 MCuber
34.  2.94 [email protected]
35.  2.95 Coneman
36.  3.00 MartinN13
37.  3.03 aaron paskow
38.  3.07 lucas
39.  3.09 Shadowjockey
40.  3.12 Underwatercuber
40.  3.12 jason3141
42.  3.16 cubeshepherd
43.  3.17 andrew032011
44.  3.18 bennettstouder
45.  3.22 DGCubes
46.  3.23 HawaiiLife745
47.  3.25 ichcubegern
48.  3.27 BradenTheMagician
49.  3.34 OwenB
50.  3.36 Color Cuber
51.  3.38 speedcuber71
52.  3.41 milo black
53.  3.45 Marcus Siu
53.  3.45 Cheng
55.  3.47 YouCubing
56.  3.49 AdrianCubing
57.  3.50 trav1
58.  3.61 Cubeology
59.  3.62 Mikikajek
60.  3.67 Allagos
60.  3.67 skewber10
62.  3.70 yjko
63.  3.78 Last Layer King
64.  3.79 JMHCubed
65.  3.81 Dylan Swarts
65.  3.81 tigermaxi
65.  3.81 Neb
68.  3.83 Logan
68.  3.83 VJW
68.  3.83 Torch
71.  3.86 Coinman_
72.  3.88 Abhi
73.  3.92 RileyN23
74.  3.95 Liam Wadek
74.  3.95 u Cube
76.  3.96 Ontricus
76.  3.96 Rollercoasterben
78.  3.97 goidlon
79.  3.99 tJardigradHe
80.  4.00 Glomnipotent
81.  4.08 Juicejam
81.  4.08 xyzzy
81.  4.08 sleipnir
84.  4.20 V.Kochergin
85.  4.23 Cubizu
86.  4.24 Schmizee
87.  4.27 Janav Gupta
88.  4.32 DesertWolf
89.  4.33 whatshisbucket
90.  4.36 BiscutDNF
91.  4.40 d2polld
91.  4.40 The Cubing Fanatic
93.  4.43 Turkey vld
93.  4.43 Parke187
95.  4.44 ARandomCuber
95.  4.44 angry broom
95.  4.44 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
98.  4.48 m24816
99.  4.49 VIBE_ZT
100.  4.54 Fred Lang
101.  4.58 TheNoobCuber
102.  4.59 GenTheThief
103.  4.61 Cooki348
103.  4.61 Jonah Jarvis
105.  4.68 Chris Van Der Brink
106.  4.73 The Blockhead
107.  4.77 thembldlord
108.  4.81 Mbozcan
109.  4.83 JJonesUK
110.  4.84 RandomPerson84
111.  4.85 swankfukinc
111.  4.85 Keenan Johnson
113.  4.87 gabrielw
114.  4.98 BleachedTurtle
114.  4.98 [email protected]
116.  4.99 Immolated-Marmoset
117.  5.00 oliviervlcube
118.  5.06 AriIsSleeping
119.  5.07 bacyril
120.  5.14 Bogdan
120.  5.14 TheCubingAddict980
122.  5.18 eyeball321
123.  5.21 Caleb Arnette
124.  5.22 OJ Cubing
125.  5.33 Sub1Hour
126.  5.35 VTCubers
127.  5.38 Axepick06
128.  5.41 Infraredlizards
128.  5.41 kumato
130.  5.47 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  5.50 AegisSharp
132.  5.54 topppits
133.  5.55 MattP98
134.  5.59 fun at the joy
134.  5.59 vilkkuti25
136.  5.64 John Benwell
137.  5.69 Lvl9001Wizard
138.  5.76 a person
139.  5.79 markdlei
140.  5.81 filipemtx
141.  5.91 knightron0
142.  5.94 [email protected]
143.  5.96 20luky3
144.  5.99 SpartanSailor
145.  6.01 ABadRubiksSolver
146.  6.12 yovliporat
147.  6.18 Deri Nata Wijaya
148.  6.31 UnknownCanvas
149.  6.33 qwerty123meme
150.  6.68 dschieses
151.  6.69 [email protected]
152.  7.04 ImPaulPCG
153.  7.15 NASCARDude25
154.  7.16 Billybong378
155.  7.77 Mike Hughey
156.  7.87 Y-Perm
157.  7.90 iLarryTheOneLung
158.  8.00 jjnuech333
159.  8.10 Petri Krzywacki
160.  8.12 lego303
161.  8.37 brad711
162.  8.63 PingPongCuber
163.  8.68 SamG746
164.  10.06 Hayden Zeagler
165.  10.08 Jacck
166.  10.47 dnguyen2204
167.  10.89 PikachuPlayz_MC
168.  14.46 Mad Cuber
169.  16.33 MatsBergsten
170.  19.27 lesliesampson
171.  29.43 Artemissimo


*3x3x3*(211)
1.  6.85 Luke Garrett
2.  7.35 lejitcuber
3.  7.71 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.79 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.86 Simon G
6.  8.00 cuberkid10
7.  8.13 OriginalUsername
8.  8.24 jancsi02
9.  8.34 Zach Clark
10.  8.44 FastCubeMaster
11.  8.50 andrew032011
12.  8.57 thecubingwizard
13.  8.95 Jonah Jarvis
14.  9.02 TheDubDubJr
15.  9.20 RileyN23
16.  9.23 tJardigradHe
17.  9.31 Sean Hartman
18.  9.34 ichcubegern
19.  9.44 camcuber
20.  9.62 Kylegadj
21.  9.63 jason3141
22.  9.66 turtwig
23.  9.67 AriIsSleeping
24.  9.75 YouCubing
25.  9.82 Magdamini
26.  9.85 speedcuber71
27.  9.92 JakubDrobny
28.  10.14 AdrianCubing
28.  10.14 Zeke Mackay
28.  10.14 MichaelNielsen
31.  10.15 AidanNoogie
32.  10.19 2017LAMB06
33.  10.24 Allagos
34.  10.26 [email protected]
35.  10.33 Marcus Siu
36.  10.34 HawaiiLife745
36.  10.34 sleipnir
38.  10.42 aaron paskow
39.  10.52 MrKuba600
40.  10.54 DhruvA
41.  10.58 thembldlord
42.  10.60 DGCubes
42.  10.60 Shadowjockey
44.  10.66 G2013
44.  10.66 NewoMinx
46.  10.69 BradenTheMagician
47.  10.70 yjko
48.  10.81 MCuber
49.  11.00 Torch
50.  11.01 Cheng
51.  11.13 milo black
52.  11.18 Kerry_Creech
53.  11.19 Glomnipotent
54.  11.34 YoniStrass
55.  11.39 trav1
56.  11.40 Ontricus
57.  11.44 Keenan Johnson
58.  11.66 Cubeology
59.  11.67 Abhi
60.  11.71 ARandomCuber
60.  11.71 d2polld
62.  11.72 riz3ndrr
63.  11.80 Legomanz
64.  11.86 Coinman_
65.  11.91 Juicejam
65.  11.91 TipsterTrickster
67.  11.98 OJ Cubing
68.  11.99 MartinN13
69.  12.10 sasha_dev
70.  12.12 鄧南英
71.  12.13 OwenB
72.  12.39 RandomPerson84
73.  12.50 T1_M0
74.  12.52 NathanaelCubes
75.  12.63 Underwatercuber
76.  12.69 V.Kochergin
77.  12.76 begiuli65
78.  12.81 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  12.88 GenTheThief
80.  12.89 Neb
81.  12.93 obelisk477
82.  12.96 the best d1mnd
83.  13.00 Cooki348
83.  13.00 VJW
85.  13.06 fun at the joy
86.  13.12 Liam Wadek
87.  13.15 sigalig
88.  13.22 Dylan Swarts
89.  13.26 Color Cuber
90.  13.29 Turkey vld
91.  13.31 Logan
92.  13.32 BiscutDNF
93.  13.43 MattP98
93.  13.43 TheodorNordstrand
95.  13.47 TheNoobCuber
96.  13.52 Coneman
97.  13.55 connor132435
98.  13.74 Trig0n
99.  13.78 Fred Lang
100.  13.96 gabrielw
101.  14.00 whatshisbucket
102.  14.09 Antto Pitkänen
103.  14.14 m24816
104.  14.18 The Cubing Fanatic
104.  14.18 B-cubes
106.  14.20 abunickabhi
107.  14.25 SpeedCubeReview
108.  14.27 Rollercoasterben
109.  14.31 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
110.  14.54 Angry_Mob
111.  14.62 Mikikajek
112.  14.68 Cubizu
113.  14.75 cubeshepherd
114.  14.77 brad711
115.  14.78 Last Layer King
116.  14.91 tigermaxi
117.  14.98 Bogdan
118.  15.18 ican97
119.  15.19 colegemuth
120.  15.20 20luky3
121.  15.25 Parke187
122.  15.29 Letmeinpls
123.  15.46 [email protected]
124.  15.60 topppits
125.  15.69 bacyril
125.  15.69 The Blockhead
127.  15.71 swankfukinc
128.  15.74 xyzzy
129.  15.80 mande
130.  15.90 filipemtx
131.  15.96 Ernest Fowler
132.  16.00 elimescube
133.  16.05 Iconic cuber
134.  16.22 DesertWolf
135.  16.34 Caleb Arnette
136.  16.36 WoowyBaby
137.  16.54 oliviervlcube
138.  16.59 epride17
139.  16.60 JMHCubed
140.  16.66 minnow
141.  16.76 lucas
142.  16.91 Infraredlizards
143.  17.46 Schmizee
144.  17.49 JJonesUK
145.  17.77 bennettstouder
146.  17.79 audiophile121
147.  17.80 John Benwell
147.  17.80 InlandEmpireCuber
149.  17.83 Jeann_Cubes
150.  17.89 qwerty123meme
151.  17.99 Moreno van Rooijen
152.  18.21 angetheman179
153.  18.33 u Cube
154.  18.40 Axepick06
155.  18.44 Deri Nata Wijaya
156.  18.46 Aman Kamath
157.  18.47 AegisSharp
158.  18.49 [email protected]
159.  18.50 VIBE_ZT
160.  18.51 dnguyen2204
161.  18.75 TheCubingAddict980
162.  18.83 BleachedTurtle
163.  18.89 yovliporat
164.  19.09 SpartanSailor
165.  19.26 knightron0
166.  19.36 samalexis
167.  19.50 bgcatfan
168.  19.51 angry broom
169.  19.55 kumato
170.  20.01 vilkkuti25
171.  20.10 deadcat
172.  20.50 Mbozcan
173.  20.54 VTCubers
174.  20.83 Petri Krzywacki
174.  20.83 Cubing5life
176.  21.07 [email protected]
177.  21.16 ABadRubiksSolver
178.  21.54 Mike Hughey
179.  21.81 Lvl9001Wizard
180.  21.83 ImPaulPCG
181.  21.95 UnknownCanvas
182.  22.72 Theo Leinad
183.  22.95 [email protected]
184.  23.25 goidlon
185.  23.77 eyeball321
186.  24.35 SamG746
187.  24.71 One Wheel
188.  25.22 dschieses
189.  25.80 lego303
190.  25.83 PingPongCuber
191.  26.10 Billybong378
192.  27.29 a person
193.  27.57 markdlei
194.  27.58 Y-Perm
195.  27.85 Janav Gupta
196.  28.60 NASCARDude25
197.  31.27 jjnuech333
198.  32.64 iLarryTheOneLung
199.  32.70 Immolated-Marmoset
200.  33.32 Rocketcubing
201.  33.71 Jacck
202.  33.89 Hayden Zeagler
203.  35.04 MatsBergsten
204.  37.38 PikachuPlayz_MC
205.  43.41 lesliesampson
206.  50.15 Mad Cuber
207.  50.85 MJCuber05
208.  1:05.83 Artemissimo
209.  1:16.48 TripleSCuber
210.  1:32.83 GWCuber
211.  DNF hakatashi


*4x4x4*(116)
1.  30.51 cuberkid10
2.  32.25 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.73 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  33.70 tJardigradHe
5.  35.20 ichcubegern
6.  36.18 Sean Hartman
7.  36.60 MrKuba600
8.  36.76 MCuber
9.  37.09 G2013
10.  37.31 Shadowjockey
11.  37.66 NewoMinx
12.  38.27 DGCubes
13.  38.48 Simon G
14.  38.69 OriginalUsername
15.  40.08 RileyN23
16.  40.18 AidanNoogie
17.  40.53 Cheng
18.  41.60 camcuber
19.  41.89 Torch
20.  42.06 thembldlord
21.  42.54 BradenTheMagician
22.  43.50 MichaelNielsen
23.  43.88 Coinman_
24.  44.37 Keenan Johnson
25.  44.42 YouCubing
26.  45.58 AdrianCubing
27.  45.62 Ontricus
28.  45.71 sleipnir
29.  45.75 Cubeology
30.  46.08 Allagos
31.  46.52 Luke Garrett
32.  46.59 trav1
33.  46.80 yjko
34.  47.17 Kerry_Creech
35.  47.19 m24816
36.  47.62 RandomPerson84
37.  47.93 sigalig
38.  48.32 2017LAMB06
39.  48.40 Neb
40.  48.48 abunickabhi
41.  48.53 riz3ndrr
42.  49.74 milo black
43.  50.02 jason3141
44.  50.03 ican97
45.  50.74 20luky3
46.  51.29 Fred Lang
47.  51.70 Glomnipotent
47.  51.70 colegemuth
49.  51.85 aaron paskow
50.  52.22 fun at the joy
51.  52.75 MattP98
52.  52.87 T1_M0
53.  53.31 Turkey vld
54.  53.47 bacyril
55.  54.36 xyzzy
56.  54.66 TheodorNordstrand
57.  54.87 OJ Cubing
58.  55.21 Coneman
59.  56.19 V.Kochergin
60.  56.48 swankfukinc
61.  56.94 Dylan Swarts
62.  57.36 TheNoobCuber
63.  57.75 Cooki348
64.  58.75 Legomanz
65.  58.79 OwenB
66.  59.15 epride17
67.  59.21 Liam Wadek
68.  59.34 NathanaelCubes
69.  59.38 whatshisbucket
70.  1:00.09 brad711
71.  1:01.04 Last Layer King
72.  1:01.16 elimescube
73.  1:01.44 The Blockhead
74.  1:01.78 DesertWolf
75.  1:02.67 JJonesUK
76.  1:03.11 Logan
77.  1:03.70 Abhi
78.  1:04.17 Juicejam
79.  1:04.50 UnknownCanvas
80.  1:04.91 oliviervlcube
81.  1:07.18 topppits
82.  1:07.49 bennettstouder
83.  1:08.39 John Benwell
84.  1:09.30 GenTheThief
85.  1:09.77 SpartanSailor
86.  1:11.20 gabrielw
87.  1:11.23 VIBE_ZT
88.  1:11.77 Rollercoasterben
89.  1:13.01 BleachedTurtle
90.  1:14.59 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  1:14.88 Mike Hughey
92.  1:16.77 Petri Krzywacki
93.  1:19.19 d2polld
94.  1:20.72 angry broom
95.  1:21.04 mande
96.  1:22.56 Mbozcan
97.  1:23.97 TheCubingAddict980
98.  1:23.99 Infraredlizards
99.  1:26.72 One Wheel
100.  1:27.67 knightron0
101.  1:32.19 Parke187
102.  1:37.26 lego303
103.  1:38.06 Lvl9001Wizard
104.  1:38.14 Schmizee
105.  1:39.14 [email protected]
106.  1:42.63 Letmeinpls
107.  1:45.20 a person
108.  1:45.60 VTCubers
109.  1:48.85 PingPongCuber
110.  1:51.45 markdlei
111.  1:55.25 dschieses
112.  1:57.02 Jacck
113.  2:02.15 Billybong378
114.  2:07.19 goidlon
115.  2:57.03 SamG746
116.  7:11.63 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  1:00.17 cuberkid10
2.  1:01.46 Sean Hartman
3.  1:03.73 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:04.53 ichcubegern
5.  1:08.06 tJardigradHe
6.  1:08.16 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:11.91 OriginalUsername
8.  1:16.88 Marcus Siu
9.  1:17.86 NewoMinx
10.  1:18.35 sigalig
11.  1:18.83 MrKuba600
12.  1:19.35 Torch
13.  1:19.94 RileyN23
14.  1:20.26 DGCubes
15.  1:21.00 Cubeology
16.  1:23.48 Simon G
17.  1:24.54 thembldlord
18.  1:25.12 YoniStrass
19.  1:28.85 Cheng
20.  1:29.18 Coinman_
21.  1:30.54 YouCubing
22.  1:31.12 abunickabhi
23.  1:31.17 MCuber
24.  1:31.19 xyzzy
25.  1:32.03 V.Kochergin
26.  1:32.20 milo black
27.  1:33.58 Keenan Johnson
28.  1:34.10 trav1
29.  1:34.87 MichaelNielsen
30.  1:35.97 AdrianCubing
31.  1:36.29 Ontricus
32.  1:36.44 OJ Cubing
33.  1:37.27 bacyril
34.  1:38.38 yjko
35.  1:38.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:38.83 Kerry_Creech
37.  1:39.02 T1_M0
38.  1:41.76 Luke Garrett
39.  1:42.06 MattP98
40.  1:42.65 swankfukinc
41.  1:42.76 Fred Lang
42.  1:42.86 Glomnipotent
43.  1:43.17 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:43.28 m24816
45.  1:45.02 fun at the joy
46.  1:45.47 The Blockhead
47.  1:45.93 Turkey vld
48.  1:46.93 VJW
49.  1:47.03 riz3ndrr
50.  1:47.27 brad711
51.  1:48.90 elimescube
52.  1:53.19 Liam Wadek
53.  1:54.87 whatshisbucket
54.  1:55.03 GenTheThief
55.  1:55.27 sleipnir
56.  1:57.10 Color Cuber
57.  1:57.30 TheodorNordstrand
58.  1:57.49 BleachedTurtle
59.  1:58.45 NathanaelCubes
60.  2:05.02 RandomPerson84
61.  2:05.81 Cooki348
62.  2:09.15 OwenB
63.  2:09.42 topppits
64.  2:11.75 Juicejam
65.  2:12.15 oliviervlcube
66.  2:12.37 audiophile121
67.  2:14.83 Rollercoasterben
68.  2:16.63 Infraredlizards
69.  2:18.88 JJonesUK
70.  2:19.75 John Benwell
71.  2:20.71 Mike Hughey
72.  2:20.91 Last Layer King
73.  2:21.16 DesertWolf
74.  2:25.15 VIBE_ZT
75.  2:27.22 One Wheel
76.  2:29.68 d2polld
77.  2:31.44 Logan
78.  2:35.28 mande
79.  2:36.34 SpartanSailor
80.  2:49.45 Petri Krzywacki
81.  3:02.82 Ernest Fowler
82.  3:06.36 gabrielw
83.  3:06.94 Lvl9001Wizard
84.  3:26.56 dschieses
85.  3:29.25 Jacck
86.  3:30.31 PingPongCuber
87.  3:32.62 MatsBergsten
88.  3:49.93 a person
89.  6:09.58 SamG746
90.  10:25.72 Artemissimo
91.  DNF speedcuber71
91.  DNF MartinN13


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:58.03 Sean Hartman
2.  2:01.96 cuberkid10
3.  2:07.40 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:10.71 NewoMinx
5.  2:13.64 cuber3141592
6.  2:17.12 OriginalUsername
7.  2:25.84 Torch
8.  2:33.55 xyzzy
9.  2:41.87 thembldlord
10.  2:42.20 DGCubes
11.  2:54.46 bacyril
12.  2:57.79 Cubeology
13.  2:59.66 trav1
14.  3:08.47 YouCubing
15.  3:16.68 MichaelNielsen
16.  3:17.01 Keenan Johnson
17.  3:17.63 Ontricus
18.  3:18.23 m24816
19.  3:18.74 T1_M0
20.  3:23.04 The Blockhead
21.  3:25.52 MCuber
22.  3:36.47 swankfukinc
23.  3:37.58 Liam Wadek
24.  3:39.71 UnknownCanvas
25.  3:47.53 BleachedTurtle
26.  3:59.85 Mike Hughey
27.  4:00.56 whatshisbucket
28.  4:00.68 Infraredlizards
29.  4:07.19 fun at the joy
30.  4:15.08 brad711
31.  4:17.89 topppits
32.  4:19.35 One Wheel
33.  4:44.69 VIBE_ZT
34.  5:20.65 Jacck
35.  5:41.69 Petri Krzywacki
36.  5:47.50 Rollercoasterben
37.  DNF Kerry_Creech
37.  DNF milo black
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:44.14 ichcubegern
2.  3:04.57 Sean Hartman
3.  3:17.80 cuber3141592


Spoiler



4.  3:20.62 cuberkid10
5.  3:34.23 Torch
6.  3:36.70 NewoMinx
7.  3:51.08 xyzzy
8.  3:57.49 OriginalUsername
9.  3:58.00 MCuber
10.  4:02.25 bacyril
11.  4:06.45 DGCubes
12.  4:13.95 Coinman_
13.  4:19.00 The Blockhead
14.  4:43.74 BleachedTurtle
15.  4:59.86 swankfukinc
16.  5:05.51 Cubeology
17.  5:07.66 Ontricus
18.  5:16.50 Keenan Johnson
19.  5:20.10 MichaelNielsen
20.  5:40.62 GenTheThief
21.  6:05.74 Liam Wadek
22.  6:15.67 Mike Hughey
23.  6:29.33 Infraredlizards
24.  6:37.39 One Wheel
25.  7:02.11 fun at the joy
26.  7:04.38 topppits
27.  7:33.79 Jacck
28.  9:04.33 Petri Krzywacki
29.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  3.04 PlatonCuber
2.  4.11 asacuber
3.  4.13 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  4.51 MichaelNielsen
5.  5.47 TheDubDubJr
6.  5.54 PokeCubes
7.  5.89 Legomanz
8.  5.96 Sean Hartman
9.  6.07 JakubDrobny
10.  6.26 lejitcuber
11.  7.56 TipsterTrickster
12.  7.57 OriginalUsername
13.  8.36 2017LAMB06
14.  8.93 Coneman
15.  9.97 aaron paskow
16.  12.10 Cubeology
17.  12.11 angry broom
18.  12.62 DesertWolf
19.  13.29 G2013
20.  14.39 YouCubing
21.  14.80 yjko
22.  16.66 BiscutDNF
23.  17.19 Ontricus
24.  17.56 Torch
25.  18.17 Keenan Johnson
26.  18.88 MartinN13
27.  21.37 OJ Cubing
28.  22.14 MattP98
29.  23.93 Mike Hughey
30.  24.34 Glomnipotent
31.  25.46 Cooki348
32.  25.87 m24816
33.  25.97 Logan
34.  27.87 S.S.STAR
35.  29.23 John Benwell
36.  30.54 fun at the joy
37.  30.64 NathanaelCubes
38.  30.85 Juicejam
39.  31.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
40.  32.50 Allagos
41.  33.63 whatshisbucket
42.  36.34 Jacck
43.  37.70 Caleb Arnette
44.  37.85 MatsBergsten
45.  38.14 Turkey vld
46.  39.26 milo black
47.  40.42 Immolated-Marmoset
48.  40.46 Fred Lang
49.  42.45 MCuber
50.  44.04 TheodorNordstrand
51.  44.65 VIBE_ZT
52.  51.71 Bogdan
53.  55.72 Rollercoasterben
54.  55.83 Liam Wadek
55.  59.07 markdlei
56.  1:01.74 RandomPerson84
57.  1:02.01 BleachedTurtle
58.  1:07.22 Axepick06
59.  1:13.46 vilkkuti25
60.  1:21.18 Lvl9001Wizard
61.  1:30.29 The Blockhead
62.  1:36.23 PingPongCuber
63.  1:52.65 Trig0n
64.  DNF Billybong378
64.  DNF NewoMinx
64.  DNF ichcubegern
64.  DNF VTCubers


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(61)
1.  21.50 G2013
2.  22.78 sigalig
3.  28.71 ican97


Spoiler



4.  32.11 T1_M0
5.  35.31 abunickabhi
6.  37.02 speedcuber71
7.  40.93 Sean Hartman
8.  42.47 yjko
9.  49.12 Underwatercuber
10.  59.72 鄧南英
11.  1:00.33 BiscutDNF
12.  1:04.98 Deri Nata Wijaya
13.  1:05.40 VJW
14.  1:09.62 Torch
15.  1:12.67 mande
16.  1:16.33 MatsBergsten
17.  1:18.66 Last Layer King
18.  1:20.36 lejitcuber
19.  1:20.37 Mike Hughey
20.  1:22.97 MattP98
21.  1:23.48 Ontricus
22.  1:28.03 m24816
23.  1:30.59 gabrielw
24.  1:32.48 Glomnipotent
25.  1:33.49 leudcfa
26.  1:36.38 DesertWolf
27.  1:37.49 Juicejam
28.  1:37.63 ichcubegern
29.  1:53.04 brad711
30.  2:10.30 Dylan Swarts
31.  2:15.59 Cooki348
32.  2:16.02 elimescube
33.  2:17.76 whatshisbucket
34.  2:19.46 2017LAMB06
35.  2:22.39 topppits
36.  2:23.41 Lvl9001Wizard
37.  2:28.21 OwenB
38.  2:55.71 fun at the joy
39.  3:13.94 The Blockhead
40.  3:17.51 TheodorNordstrand
41.  3:26.72 Jacck
42.  3:31.70 MCuber
43.  3:33.27 John Benwell
44.  3:39.69 Logan
45.  4:17.07 VIBE_ZT
46.  5:27.83 Rollercoasterben
47.  5:45.38 Cubeology
48.  5:54.97 GenTheThief
49.  5:56.10 lesliesampson
50.  13:50.01 vilkkuti25
51.  DNF S.S.STAR
51.  DNF OJ Cubing
51.  DNF NewoMinx
51.  DNF NathanaelCubes
51.  DNF Caleb Arnette
51.  DNF Iconic cuber
51.  DNF VTCubers
51.  DNF YouCubing
51.  DNF Keenan Johnson
51.  DNF Cheng
51.  DNF Theo Leinad


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  2:04.49 sigalig
2.  2:55.17 ican97
3.  6:06.67 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  6:50.42 Ontricus
5.  7:41.16 MatsBergsten
6.  8:55.28 mande
7.  9:11.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  9:30.17 Jacck
9.  18:28.35 Lvl9001Wizard
10.  DNF Kerry_Creech
10.  DNF OJ Cubing
10.  DNF Sean Hartman
10.  DNF DesertWolf
10.  DNF brad711
10.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(12)
1.  3:03.14 sigalig
2.  13:07.82 Mike Hughey
3.  14:45.06 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  18:17.67 Dylan Swarts
5.  20:29.55 Ontricus
6.  22:03.77 Jacck
7.  DNF abunickabhi
7.  DNF ican97
7.  DNF VIBE_ZT
7.  DNF mande
7.  DNF Sean Hartman
7.  DNF BiscutDNF


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  27:31.52 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  37:51.89 Mike Hughey
2.  50:51.22 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  51/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  21/27 60:00 Keroma12
3.  15/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  8/8 40:55 Juicejam
5.  9/11 58:00 Jacck
6.  10/13 59:41 Sean Hartman
7.  7/8 38:19 Dylan Swarts
8.  3/3 7:51 Ontricus
9.  2/2 1:33 abunickabhi
10.  2/2 2:22 Underwatercuber
11.  2/2 11:27 Lvl9001Wizard
12.  3/4 12:12 Mike Hughey
13.  4/7 26:32 Last Layer King
14.  4/7 33:01 DesertWolf
15.  2/4 37:33 OwenB
16.  1/2 17:40 MCuber
16.  1/3 8:45 YoniStrass
16.  1/2 15:41 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(121)
1.  13.11 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.46 Jscuber
3.  14.07 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.41 Sean Hartman
5.  14.90 lejitcuber
6.  15.00 ichcubegern
7.  15.42 OriginalUsername
8.  15.62 jancsi02
9.  15.83 cuberkid10
10.  15.93 asacuber
11.  16.27 thecubingwizard
12.  16.58 tJardigradHe
13.  16.62 turtwig
14.  16.73 Magdamini
15.  16.81 2017LAMB06
16.  17.06 milo black
17.  17.08 NathanaelCubes
18.  17.55 Cheng
19.  17.56 GenTheThief
20.  17.77 NewoMinx
21.  17.85 RandomPerson84
22.  17.87 sleipnir
22.  17.87 Kylegadj
24.  18.50 AdrianCubing
25.  18.64 DhruvA
26.  18.85 Kerry_Creech
27.  18.96 riz3ndrr
28.  19.28 BradenTheMagician
29.  19.39 Ontricus
30.  19.64 Simon G
31.  19.66 HawaiiLife745
32.  19.77 ARandomCuber
33.  19.99 MrKuba600
34.  20.02 YouCubing
35.  20.37 MCuber
36.  20.66 yjko
37.  20.72 Glomnipotent
38.  20.88 RileyN23
39.  21.13 MichaelNielsen
40.  21.27 aaron paskow
41.  21.40 Torch
42.  21.63 Last Layer King
43.  22.43 begiuli65
44.  22.53 Allagos
45.  22.98 T1_M0
46.  23.34 abunickabhi
47.  23.35 speedcuber71
48.  23.42 DGCubes
49.  23.55 Cubeology
50.  24.03 d2polld
51.  24.38 Cooki348
52.  24.39 jason3141
53.  24.53 MartinN13
54.  24.89 Logan
55.  25.16 Trig0n
56.  25.70 V.Kochergin
57.  26.09 Turkey vld
58.  26.18 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  26.43 Neb
60.  26.46 Juicejam
61.  26.57 Liam Wadek
62.  26.64 Moreno van Rooijen
63.  26.74 OwenB
64.  27.07 TheodorNordstrand
65.  27.26 the best d1mnd
66.  27.49 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
67.  27.67 Abhi
68.  27.90 Fred Lang
69.  28.22 Color Cuber
70.  28.56 trav1
71.  28.90 TheNoobCuber
72.  29.52 fun at the joy
73.  29.61 MattP98
74.  29.73 Dylan Swarts
75.  29.85 xyzzy
76.  30.50 OJ Cubing
77.  30.79 epride17
78.  31.06 Keenan Johnson
79.  31.30 Bogdan
80.  31.38 VJW
81.  31.92 Legomanz
82.  32.16 The Blockhead
83.  32.45 brad711
84.  32.71 swankfukinc
85.  32.72 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  34.41 Rollercoasterben
87.  35.40 [email protected]
88.  35.66 Parke187
89.  36.85 bacyril
90.  38.01 mande
91.  39.22 VIBE_ZT
92.  40.17 DesertWolf
93.  40.36 bennettstouder
94.  40.53 whatshisbucket
95.  40.63 Mike Hughey
96.  40.72 Infraredlizards
97.  41.44 Schmizee
98.  43.04 BleachedTurtle
99.  44.88 gabrielw
100.  44.98 connor132435
101.  45.55 angry broom
102.  46.17 Petri Krzywacki
103.  46.98 John Benwell
104.  47.54 bgcatfan
105.  47.57 knightron0
106.  49.21 SpartanSailor
107.  49.55 [email protected]
108.  52.20 VTCubers
109.  52.35 Deri Nata Wijaya
110.  54.16 Mbozcan
111.  56.14 Cubing5life
112.  56.38 qwerty123meme
113.  1:00.15 goidlon
114.  1:00.56 [email protected]
115.  1:01.79 lego303
116.  1:07.33 ABadRubiksSolver
117.  1:07.97 [email protected]
118.  1:09.04 Billybong378
119.  1:09.26 Jacck
120.  1:13.23 Lvl9001Wizard
121.  1:55.51 jjnuech333


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  30.20 tJardigradHe
2.  38.97 Torch
3.  40.71 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.93 HawaiiLife745
5.  51.11 BradenTheMagician
6.  54.37 V.Kochergin
7.  1:01.35 DesertWolf
8.  1:02.99 MartinN13
9.  1:26.20 ichcubegern
10.  1:32.86 Mike Hughey
11.  1:52.00 MichaelNielsen
12.  2:03.86 fun at the joy
13.  2:09.37 Logan
14.  2:39.47 Liam Wadek
15.  2:54.40 MCuber
16.  3:07.08 trav1
17.  4:20.23 Jacck


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  32.23 ichcubegern
2.  44.36 bacyril
3.  47.76 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  51.73 Ontricus
5.  54.02 The Blockhead
6.  1:08.74 whatshisbucket
7.  1:11.32 Mike Hughey
8.  1:20.35 NewoMinx
9.  1:30.78 fun at the joy
10.  1:42.50 MCuber
11.  1:45.18 Liam Wadek
12.  2:13.84 Jacck
13.  2:13.87 u Cube
14.  2:29.17 Lvl9001Wizard
15.  2:40.99 Cubeology
16.  3:46.63 VIBE_ZT
17.  DNF connor132435


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)
1.  21.67 (25, 23, 17) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  25.33 (26, 23, 27) TheDubDubJr
3.  26.33 (30, 22, 27) WoowyBaby
3.  26.33 (27, 23, 29) Kit Clement


Spoiler



5.  27.33 (31, 24, 27) Bogdan
5.  27.33 (28, 29, 25) asacuber
7.  28.00 (29, 23, 32) brad711
7.  28.00 (27, 26, 31) jason3141
9.  28.33 (30, 28, 27) ichcubegern
10.  29.00 (28, 31, 28) xyzzy
11.  29.67 (30, 31, 28) Underwatercuber
12.  32.00 (33, 35, 28) Cheng
13.  32.33 (30, 39, 28) Theo Leinad
14.  32.67 (27, 33, 38) Jacck
15.  33.00 (34, 31, 34) mande
16.  37.33 (37, 33, 42) Ontricus
17.  38.33 (39, 42, 34) Mike Hughey
18.  40.33 (39, 47, 35) fun at the joy
19.  49.33 (44, 51, 53) Cubeology
20.  50.33 (43, 53, 55) VIBE_ZT
21.  51.67 (47, 46, 62) NewoMinx
22.  DNF (29, 30, DNS) mutlu ozcelebi
22.  DNF (29, 34, DNF) Sean Hartman
22.  DNF (30, DNF, DNS) Trig0n
22.  DNF (34, 30, DNS) speedcuber71
22.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) JakubDrobny
22.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 45) MCuber
22.  DNF (62, DNF, DNF) Billybong378
22.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Logan
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Bubbagrub
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) boby_okta


*2-3-4 Relay*(74)
1.  43.27 cuberkid10
2.  47.82 ichcubegern
3.  48.84 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  48.93 Khairur Rachim
5.  53.96 MichaelNielsen
6.  54.53 OriginalUsername
7.  54.78 MCuber
8.  54.99 Simon G
9.  55.61 G2013
10.  55.83 RileyN23
11.  56.02 2017LAMB06
12.  57.07 MrKuba600
13.  57.70 NewoMinx
14.  58.83 sleipnir
15.  59.65 Jonah Jarvis
16.  1:01.85 YouCubing
17.  1:03.03 yjko
18.  1:03.15 Ontricus
19.  1:03.76 Allagos
19.  1:03.76 Luke Garrett
21.  1:03.98 DGCubes
22.  1:04.06 OJ Cubing
23.  1:04.73 Cooki348
24.  1:04.78 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:04.83 Cubeology
26.  1:06.66 Torch
27.  1:07.05 The Blockhead
28.  1:08.99 fun at the joy
29.  1:10.10 milo black
30.  1:10.42 Kerry_Creech
31.  1:11.12 GenTheThief
32.  1:11.13 V.Kochergin
33.  1:11.49 m24816
34.  1:11.75 riz3ndrr
35.  1:12.58 trav1
36.  1:13.02 RandomPerson84
37.  1:13.93 bacyril
38.  1:14.50 whatshisbucket
39.  1:16.42 OwenB
40.  1:16.49 TheodorNordstrand
41.  1:19.11 Abhi
42.  1:19.28 swankfukinc
43.  1:19.86 Liam Wadek
44.  1:20.75 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:21.63 Keenan Johnson
46.  1:21.82 oliviervlcube
47.  1:25.34 Legomanz
48.  1:26.03 Trig0n
49.  1:26.24 John Benwell
50.  1:31.62 BleachedTurtle
51.  1:32.65 d2polld
52.  1:33.77 VIBE_ZT
53.  1:34.11 TheCubingAddict980
54.  1:35.73 SpartanSailor
55.  1:37.40 Juicejam
56.  1:38.16 UnknownCanvas
57.  1:42.88 Infraredlizards
58.  1:49.65 Logan
59.  1:56.37 [email protected]
60.  1:57.21 Petri Krzywacki
61.  1:57.25 Mike Hughey
62.  2:07.70 Lvl9001Wizard
63.  2:16.31 Schmizee
64.  2:16.43 VTCubers
65.  2:27.79 a person
66.  2:34.61 lego303
67.  2:37.03 PingPongCuber
68.  2:48.08 SamG746
69.  2:54.42 markdlei
70.  3:05.20 Jacck
71.  3:13.62 Billybong378
72.  3:14.38 iLarryTheOneLung
73.  3:14.54 MatsBergsten
74.  3:26.72 goidlon


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:47.26 cuberkid10
2.  1:57.69 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:00.67 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.73 tJardigradHe
5.  2:11.88 OriginalUsername
6.  2:17.04 NewoMinx
7.  2:25.04 Kerry_Creech
8.  2:25.24 Cubeology
9.  2:27.83 DGCubes
10.  2:30.84 MCuber
11.  2:44.33 trav1
12.  2:45.95 MichaelNielsen
13.  2:46.37 YouCubing
14.  2:51.81 V.Kochergin
15.  2:53.81 fun at the joy
16.  2:54.38 OJ Cubing
17.  2:55.37 yjko
18.  2:57.43 Ontricus
19.  2:57.61 Allagos
20.  3:01.64 riz3ndrr
21.  3:03.55 bacyril
22.  3:04.36 swankfukinc
23.  3:05.55 milo black
24.  3:17.87 RandomPerson84
25.  3:23.31 Liam Wadek
26.  3:26.51 BleachedTurtle
27.  3:28.95 The Blockhead
28.  3:30.10 Cooki348
29.  3:32.76 oliviervlcube
30.  3:35.42 John Benwell
31.  3:36.14 Rollercoasterben
32.  3:41.79 GenTheThief
33.  3:52.39 Infraredlizards
34.  4:04.80 VIBE_ZT
35.  4:08.13 whatshisbucket
36.  4:21.44 Juicejam
37.  4:21.52 Mike Hughey
38.  4:44.74 Petri Krzywacki
39.  5:36.10 Lvl9001Wizard
40.  5:48.42 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:43.70 cuberkid10
2.  3:46.57 ichcubegern
3.  4:36.94 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:37.48 NewoMinx
5.  4:53.49 OriginalUsername
6.  5:31.11 Cubeology
7.  6:02.50 MCuber
8.  6:07.00 The Blockhead
9.  6:15.37 bacyril
10.  6:29.45 swankfukinc
11.  6:32.92 Ontricus
12.  6:35.94 MichaelNielsen
13.  6:39.61 OJ Cubing
14.  7:03.82 GenTheThief
15.  7:08.34 whatshisbucket
16.  7:27.92 Liam Wadek
17.  7:40.88 BleachedTurtle
18.  7:42.26 fun at the joy
19.  7:55.09 Infraredlizards
20.  8:26.85 Mike Hughey
21.  10:45.42 Rollercoasterben
22.  11:49.42 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  7:33.10 ichcubegern
2.  7:55.45 cuberkid10
3.  7:55.60 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  8:59.33 OriginalUsername
5.  9:20.42 HawaiiLife745
6.  9:50.93 bacyril
7.  10:06.16 MCuber
8.  10:33.32 The Blockhead
9.  10:37.01 Ontricus
10.  10:59.83 Cubeology
11.  11:34.85 swankfukinc
12.  11:41.14 MichaelNielsen
13.  11:42.94 OJ Cubing
14.  12:48.38 BleachedTurtle
15.  13:06.08 GenTheThief
16.  13:41.12 Liam Wadek
17.  13:57.97 Sub1Hour
18.  15:00.40 Mike Hughey
19.  16:46.29 fun at the joy
20.  19:39.83 Jacck


*Clock*(48)
1.  5.36 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.29 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.30 Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  6.36 MartinN13
5.  6.74 ARandomCuber
6.  6.90 YouCubing
7.  7.27 AdrianCubing
8.  7.36 TheDubDubJr
9.  7.56 MattP98
10.  7.69 Sean Hartman
11.  8.03 cuberkid10
12.  8.14 MCuber
13.  8.15 trav1
14.  9.07 Rollercoasterben
15.  9.78 oliviervlcube
16.  9.79 Cubeology
17.  10.04 Torch
18.  10.22 Immolated-Marmoset
19.  10.36 OJ Cubing
20.  10.48 Luke Garrett
21.  11.25 DesertWolf
22.  11.87 lejitcuber
23.  12.01 BradenTheMagician
23.  12.01 tJardigradHe
25.  12.80 NewoMinx
26.  13.15 OriginalUsername
27.  13.42 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  14.17 Liam Wadek
29.  14.47 NathanaelCubes
30.  15.09 bacyril
31.  15.13 2017LAMB06
32.  15.43 elimescube
33.  15.62 Fred Lang
34.  16.25 The Blockhead
35.  16.45 Mike Hughey
36.  16.57 Neb
37.  17.02 swankfukinc
37.  17.02 VIBE_ZT
39.  18.91 Coneman
40.  20.48 ichcubegern
41.  23.06 MichaelNielsen
42.  23.10 leudcfa
43.  26.19 Legomanz
44.  32.35 Jacck
45.  32.83 fun at the joy
46.  35.12 Infraredlizards
47.  39.85 Logan
48.  1:13.90 gabrielw


*Megaminx*(57)
1.  50.27 thecubingwizard
2.  53.90 NewoMinx
3.  57.12 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  58.08 GenTheThief
5.  58.16 whatshisbucket
6.  59.00 Sean Hartman
7.  1:02.30 MrKuba600
8.  1:02.38 MCuber
9.  1:04.02 tJardigradHe
10.  1:08.88 DGCubes
11.  1:09.40 G2013
12.  1:09.97 OriginalUsername
13.  1:11.89 trav1
13.  1:11.89 ichcubegern
15.  1:12.18 YouCubing
16.  1:12.95 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:13.01 Luke Garrett
18.  1:15.24 V.Kochergin
19.  1:15.32 jancsi02
20.  1:20.56 Cubeology
21.  1:21.36 Turkey vld
22.  1:22.40 MichaelNielsen
23.  1:27.67 milo black
24.  1:28.43 bacyril
25.  1:30.88 Marcus Siu
26.  1:32.30 Fred Lang
27.  1:32.64 Coneman
28.  1:32.80 swankfukinc
29.  1:33.86 MartinN13
30.  1:34.24 Cooki348
31.  1:34.41 Legomanz
32.  1:35.24 ARandomCuber
33.  1:41.28 MattP98
34.  1:42.28 Keenan Johnson
35.  1:44.19 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:44.36 Kerry_Creech
37.  1:45.69 TheodorNordstrand
38.  1:51.45 Trig0n
39.  1:56.23 The Blockhead
40.  2:05.81 fun at the joy
41.  2:07.44 OJ Cubing
42.  2:07.97 Logan
43.  2:10.89 topppits
44.  2:14.46 Infraredlizards
45.  2:17.71 Dylan Swarts
46.  2:17.79 gabrielw
47.  2:26.63 Mike Hughey
48.  2:27.91 VIBE_ZT
49.  2:30.09 Petri Krzywacki
50.  2:37.00 a person
51.  2:51.61 Liam Wadek
52.  2:57.69 Rollercoasterben
53.  3:48.08 Jacck
54.  4:02.79 Billybong378
55.  4:02.90 [email protected]
56.  4:17.48 goidlon
57.  4:57.07 markdlei


*Pyraminx*(113)
1.  2.49 tJardigradHe
2.  2.58 aaron paskow
3.  2.72 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  2.73 DGCubes
5.  2.79 Magdamini
6.  2.84 MrKuba600
7.  2.86 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  2.91 oliviervlcube
9.  2.94 Ontricus
10.  2.96 lejitcuber
11.  2.98 MichaelNielsen
11.  2.98 Cooki348
13.  3.07 Sean Hartman
14.  3.16 JMHCubed
15.  3.27 milo black
16.  3.44 JakubDrobny
16.  3.44 Kerry_Creech
18.  3.64 MartinN13
19.  3.66 MCuber
20.  3.69 Cubeology
21.  3.76 Toothcraver55
22.  3.77 Trig0n
23.  3.81 asacuber
24.  3.97 Ghost Cuber
24.  3.97 OriginalUsername
26.  4.00 T1_M0
27.  4.08 cubeshepherd
28.  4.10 NathanaelCubes
29.  4.26 BradenTheMagician
29.  4.26 Turkey vld
31.  4.29 Abhi
32.  4.36 RileyN23
33.  4.48 YouCubing
34.  4.49 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.68 cuberkid10
36.  4.76 Torch
37.  4.82 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
38.  4.94 ichcubegern
38.  4.94 HawaiiLife745
40.  4.99 Neb
41.  5.00 trav1
42.  5.13 whatshisbucket
43.  5.25 Cubizu
44.  5.51 u Cube
44.  5.51 RandomPerson84
46.  5.52 Janav Gupta
47.  5.55 Parke187
48.  5.57 bennettstouder
49.  5.68 Liam Wadek
50.  5.73 riz3ndrr
51.  5.76 V.Kochergin
52.  5.77 Color Cuber
52.  5.77 Luke Garrett
54.  5.85 UnknownCanvas
55.  5.90 Billybong378
56.  6.06 Logan
57.  6.11 MattP98
58.  6.14 Shadowjockey
59.  6.25 Coneman
60.  6.26 PokeCubes
61.  6.27 TheNoobCuber
62.  6.35 bacyril
63.  6.40 NewoMinx
64.  6.72 tigermaxi
65.  6.74 goidlon
66.  6.82 TheodorNordstrand
67.  7.14 Rollercoasterben
68.  7.21 TheCubingAddict980
69.  7.32 VJW
70.  7.39 Infraredlizards
71.  7.41 Keenan Johnson
72.  7.45 DesertWolf
73.  7.46 VIBE_ZT
74.  7.73 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  7.75 Allagos
76.  7.79 fun at the joy
77.  7.96 Mbozcan
78.  7.99 The Blockhead
79.  8.17 speedcuber71
80.  8.33 swankfukinc
81.  8.42 ABadRubiksSolver
82.  8.45 Legomanz
83.  8.47 [email protected]
84.  8.49 OwenB
85.  8.59 [email protected]
86.  8.74 Bogdan
87.  8.84 OJ Cubing
88.  9.13 Mike Hughey
89.  9.15 a person
90.  9.40 vilkkuti25
91.  9.94 topppits
92.  10.17 BleachedTurtle
93.  10.18 The Cubing Fanatic
94.  10.27 Mikikajek
95.  10.32 Fred Lang
96.  10.52 dschieses
97.  10.62 Juicejam
98.  10.64 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  10.65 2017LAMB06
100.  11.04 MJCuber05
101.  11.25 PingPongCuber
102.  11.54 brad711
103.  12.01 yovliporat
104.  12.09 Rocketcubing
105.  12.17 iLarryTheOneLung
106.  12.61 B-cubes
107.  13.32 ImPaulPCG
108.  13.49 VTCubers
109.  15.55 Jacck
110.  17.50 gabrielw
111.  23.25 Mad Cuber
112.  30.09 SamG746
113.  33.20 Artemissimo


*Square-1*(68)
1.  8.70 PokeCubes
2.  9.64 Marcus Siu
3.  10.20 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  12.93 speedcuber71
5.  13.20 asacuber
6.  13.97 cuberkid10
7.  14.70 Cubeology
8.  14.71 YouCubing
9.  15.24 Sean Hartman
10.  15.44 BradenTheMagician
11.  15.89 ichcubegern
12.  16.41 leudcfa
13.  16.53 trav1
14.  16.84 Kerry_Creech
15.  16.85 TheDubDubJr
16.  17.02 RileyN23
17.  17.15 S.S.STAR
18.  18.02 MrKuba600
19.  18.06 DesertWolf
20.  18.10 TipsterTrickster
21.  18.47 Turkey vld
22.  18.62 NewoMinx
23.  18.68 milo black
24.  19.32 DGCubes
24.  19.32 Keenan Johnson
26.  19.40 OriginalUsername
27.  19.44 Rollercoasterben
28.  20.25 riz3ndrr
29.  20.86 MichaelNielsen
30.  20.89 Coneman
31.  20.93 MCuber
32.  21.01 Torch
33.  23.22 MattP98
34.  23.23 OJ Cubing
35.  23.59 Luke Garrett
36.  24.47 2017LAMB06
37.  25.58 u Cube
38.  26.14 HawaiiLife745
39.  27.50 whatshisbucket
40.  28.05 Ontricus
41.  28.56 yjko
42.  28.84 VIBE_ZT
43.  28.93 Fred Lang
44.  29.46 bennettstouder
45.  31.10 RandomPerson84
46.  31.24 bacyril
47.  31.54 Logan
48.  31.96 Trig0n
49.  32.69 The Cubing Fanatic
50.  36.17 Liam Wadek
51.  36.43 Schmizee
52.  36.92 BleachedTurtle
53.  37.07 Neb
54.  38.04 Bogdan
55.  38.23 Infraredlizards
56.  38.94 fun at the joy
57.  39.01 The Blockhead
58.  43.82 PingPongCuber
59.  45.53 TheodorNordstrand
60.  48.98 gabrielw
61.  49.76 Mike Hughey
62.  50.68 Immolated-Marmoset
63.  1:00.60 swankfukinc
64.  1:02.17 TheNoobCuber
65.  1:06.20 Mbozcan
66.  1:07.77 Juicejam
67.  1:13.96 Jacck
68.  DNF ImPaulPCG


*Skewb*(109)
1.  2.81 lejitcuber
2.  2.88 RileyN23
3.  2.98 milo black


Spoiler



4.  3.37 Cubeology
5.  3.55 [email protected]
6.  3.58 asacuber
7.  3.68 MrKuba600
8.  3.89 riz3ndrr
9.  4.13 MichaelNielsen
10.  4.14 Caleb Arnette
11.  4.56 aaron paskow
12.  4.65 ichcubegern
13.  4.76 Sean Hartman
14.  4.85 NewoMinx
15.  4.86 tJardigradHe
16.  4.89 JMHCubed
16.  4.89 Cubizu
18.  4.98 TipsterTrickster
19.  5.12 tigermaxi
20.  5.15 Mbozcan
21.  5.23 oliviervlcube
22.  5.24 cubeshepherd
23.  5.36 Rollercoasterben
24.  5.43 OriginalUsername
25.  5.49 Kerry_Creech
26.  5.50 Coneman
27.  5.57 u Cube
28.  5.70 d2polld
28.  5.70 TheDubDubJr
30.  5.72 trav1
31.  5.90 Toothcraver55
32.  5.95 Luke Garrett
33.  5.98 BradenTheMagician
34.  6.01 TheodorNordstrand
35.  6.06 MattP98
36.  6.09 Color Cuber
37.  6.33 VIBE_ZT
38.  6.38 YouCubing
39.  6.42 Legomanz
39.  6.42 DesertWolf
41.  6.44 MCuber
42.  6.45 cuberkid10
43.  6.50 2017LAMB06
44.  6.54 angry broom
45.  6.61 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
46.  6.74 HawaiiLife745
47.  6.79 PokeCubes
48.  6.83 DGCubes
49.  6.94 Parke187
50.  6.95 MartinN13
51.  7.25 Mikikajek
52.  7.35 NathanaelCubes
53.  7.40 Turkey vld
54.  7.50 Allagos
55.  7.59 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  7.70 Billybong378
57.  7.77 Torch
58.  7.80 OJ Cubing
59.  7.99 Ontricus
60.  8.02 bacyril
61.  8.22 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  8.23 Dylan Swarts
63.  8.30 The Blockhead
64.  8.34 V.Kochergin
65.  8.44 Keenan Johnson
66.  8.57 Reizii
67.  8.61 Fred Lang
68.  8.62 Neb
69.  8.68 BleachedTurtle
70.  8.83 OwenB
71.  8.94 Abhi
72.  9.12 whatshisbucket
73.  9.31 Schmizee
74.  9.37 Logan
75.  9.49 fun at the joy
76.  9.60 Ernest Fowler
77.  9.63 m24816
78.  9.73 sigalig
79.  9.76 Cooki348
80.  9.78 yovliporat
81.  10.08 Juicejam
82.  10.16 xyzzy
83.  10.31 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  10.65 Infraredlizards
85.  10.81 dschieses
86.  10.90 vilkkuti25
87.  11.15 jason3141
88.  11.28 kumato
89.  11.36 goidlon
90.  11.37 swankfukinc
91.  11.65 topppits
92.  11.86 Bogdan
93.  12.06 [email protected]
94.  12.11 Liam Wadek
95.  12.63 MJCuber05
96.  13.13 bennettstouder
97.  13.56 gabrielw
98.  14.32 ABadRubiksSolver
99.  14.39 Janav Gupta
100.  15.68 Artemissimo
101.  15.80 [email protected]
102.  16.51 a person
103.  16.92 Rocketcubing
104.  17.26 PingPongCuber
105.  18.06 eyeball321
106.  18.44 iLarryTheOneLung
107.  18.68 Mike Hughey
108.  18.97 Mad Cuber
109.  21.76 Jacck


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  24.21 NewoMinx
2.  29.40 ichcubegern
3.  29.59 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  30.30 OriginalUsername
5.  30.74 GenTheThief
6.  32.59 Infraredlizards
7.  33.41 MCuber
8.  33.84 milo black
9.  35.27 YouCubing
10.  38.60 bacyril
11.  45.69 Cubeology
12.  47.72 Billybong378
13.  50.16 VIBE_ZT
14.  51.09 The Blockhead
15.  52.87 swankfukinc
16.  1:02.61 Rollercoasterben
17.  1:03.56 Mike Hughey
18.  7:20.00 Jacck
19.  DNF jjnuech333


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  4:22.79 ichcubegern
2.  4:35.32 NewoMinx
3.  4:57.98 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:04.51 BradenTheMagician
5.  5:10.88 Cubeology
6.  5:51.80 swankfukinc
7.  5:54.86 MichaelNielsen
8.  6:02.26 Ontricus
9.  6:03.95 aaron paskow
10.  6:11.60 bacyril
11.  7:05.57 The Blockhead
12.  7:10.05 fun at the joy
13.  7:46.28 OJ Cubing
14.  8:04.19 Liam Wadek
15.  8:20.55 Rollercoasterben
16.  10:06.63 Mike Hughey
17.  10:53.28 vilkkuti25
18.  14:03.01 Jacck
19.  DNF MCuber
19.  DNF qwerty123meme


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  7.41 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.75 2017LAMB06
3.  10.76 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  11.15 DGCubes
5.  13.67 u Cube
6.  13.92 Ontricus
7.  14.73 JakubDrobny
8.  15.97 ichcubegern
9.  16.55 OriginalUsername
10.  20.98 Neb
11.  22.20 milo black
12.  23.20 The Blockhead
13.  24.48 NathanaelCubes
14.  24.80 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  24.84 OJ Cubing
16.  25.87 VIBE_ZT
17.  26.24 Kerry_Creech
18.  27.32 Moreno van Rooijen
19.  27.71 Billybong378
20.  29.59 NewoMinx
21.  33.97 PingPongCuber
22.  35.11 Cubeology
23.  36.64 swankfukinc
24.  37.48 Infraredlizards
25.  37.71 Liam Wadek
26.  39.55 Mike Hughey
27.  41.67 Rollercoasterben
28.  44.01 iLarryTheOneLung
29.  48.11 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  27.88 Ontricus
2.  31.66 milo black
3.  35.68 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  40.55 Billybong378
5.  49.94 Trig0n
6.  51.34 Zeke Mackay
7.  55.85 Mike Hughey
8.  1:06.31 NewoMinx
9.  1:12.87 The Blockhead
10.  1:18.08 VIBE_ZT
11.  1:21.63 swankfukinc
12.  1:47.88 PingPongCuber
13.  1:50.94 Reizii
14.  1:56.75 Jacck
15.  1:59.13 bacyril



*Contest results*(229)
1.  1399 ichcubegern
2.  1362 OriginalUsername
3.  1342 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1250 NewoMinx
5.  1204 Cubeology
6.  1198 MCuber
7.  1193 MichaelNielsen
8.  1190 cuberkid10
9.  1146 Ontricus
10.  1090 YouCubing
11.  1069 tJardigradHe
12.  1032 DGCubes
13.  1015 MrKuba600
14.  1004 milo black
15.  1001 Kerry_Creech
16.  1000 Torch
17.  963 Khairur Rachim
18.  949 Luke Garrett
19.  910 trav1
20.  898 RileyN23
21.  887 BradenTheMagician
22.  871 2017LAMB06
23.  865 lejitcuber
24.  807 riz3ndrr
25.  761 aaron paskow
25.  761 OJ Cubing
27.  755 yjko
28.  744 Keenan Johnson
29.  743 TheDubDubJr
30.  727 fun at the joy
31.  726 Simon G
32.  725 NathanaelCubes
33.  721 bacyril
34.  716 whatshisbucket
35.  712 The Blockhead
36.  706 Liam Wadek
37.  694 TheodorNordstrand
38.  693 Cooki348
39.  687 MattP98
40.  684 Allagos
41.  682 V.Kochergin
42.  679 G2013
43.  670 jason3141
44.  667 Rollercoasterben
45.  665 MartinN13
46.  660 Legomanz
46.  660 Turkey vld
48.  639 asacuber
49.  636 jancsi02
50.  622 Logan
51.  620 DesertWolf
52.  619 HawaiiLife745
53.  617 Cheng
54.  614 AdrianCubing
55.  613 Coneman
56.  612 RandomPerson84
57.  608 swankfukinc
58.  592 GenTheThief
59.  586 Trig0n
59.  586 speedcuber71
61.  585 Juicejam
62.  583 Mike Hughey
63.  575 Dylan Swarts
64.  572 sleipnir
65.  570 TipsterTrickster
66.  569 Neb
66.  569 OwenB
68.  564 Magdamini
68.  564 Glomnipotent
70.  563 VIBE_ZT
71.  561 JakubDrobny
72.  555 Fred Lang
73.  544 thecubingwizard
74.  536 T1_M0
75.  524 m24816
76.  523 Abhi
77.  509 Jscuber
78.  500 xyzzy
79.  499 Marcus Siu
80.  495 sigalig
81.  490 oliviervlcube
82.  489 Color Cuber
83.  479 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
84.  476 Shadowjockey
85.  473 d2polld
86.  466 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  463 Kylegadj
88.  460 thembldlord
89.  455 Coinman_
90.  451 camcuber
91.  447 Last Layer King
92.  441 abunickabhi
93.  436 VJW
94.  430 Underwatercuber
95.  428 BleachedTurtle
96.  426 PokeCubes
97.  413 cubeshepherd
97.  413 Infraredlizards
99.  404 ARandomCuber
100.  391 u Cube
101.  385 bennettstouder
102.  384 JMHCubed
103.  371 TheNoobCuber
104.  366 brad711
105.  364 Parke187
106.  363 Jacck
107.  360 Cubizu
108.  354 gabrielw
109.  352 tigermaxi
110.  335 andrew032011
111.  334 Jonah Jarvis
111.  334 topppits
113.  326 Bogdan
114.  321 [email protected]
114.  321 BiscutDNF
116.  306 turtwig
117.  302 John Benwell
117.  302 Mikikajek
119.  301 angry broom
120.  297 InlandEmpireCuber
121.  289 Mbozcan
121.  289 AidanNoogie
123.  288 [email protected]
124.  281 Schmizee
125.  279 ican97
126.  276 DhruvA
127.  275 mande
128.  274 Caleb Arnette
129.  262 Angry_Mob
130.  255 Deri Nata Wijaya
131.  251 Billybong378
132.  248 AriIsSleeping
133.  246 YoniStrass
134.  240 The Cubing Fanatic
135.  236 elimescube
136.  231 PlatonCuber
137.  230 goidlon
138.  221 begiuli65
139.  220 Lvl9001Wizard
140.  219 Immolated-Marmoset
141.  215 UnknownCanvas
142.  211 JJonesUK
143.  210 lucas
144.  206 Zach Clark
145.  205 鄧南英
145.  205 FastCubeMaster
147.  203 TheCubingAddict980
148.  202 20luky3
149.  200 Zeke Mackay
150.  194 the best d1mnd
151.  191 samalexis
152.  190 Janav Gupta
153.  186 MatsBergsten
154.  183 Petri Krzywacki
155.  181 epride17
155.  181 [email protected]
157.  179 SpartanSailor
158.  178 vilkkuti25
159.  176 Toothcraver55
160.  169 colegemuth
161.  163 GioccioCuber
162.  159 VTCubers
163.  149 connor132435
164.  146 sasha_dev
165.  144 a person
166.  143 Moreno van Rooijen
167.  140 PingPongCuber
168.  137 Ernest Fowler
169.  134 obelisk477
170.  126 ABadRubiksSolver
171.  125 knightron0
171.  125 yovliporat
173.  123 Axepick06
174.  122 dschieses
175.  120 B-cubes
176.  119 filipemtx
177.  118 WoowyBaby
178.  115 leudcfa
178.  115 kumato
180.  113 Antto Pitkänen
180.  113 skewber10
182.  110 qwerty123meme
183.  108 [email protected]
183.  108 SpeedCubeReview
183.  108 Letmeinpls
186.  106 S.S.STAR
187.  101 audiophile121
187.  101 AegisSharp
189.  100 One Wheel
190.  99 markdlei
191.  93 Iconic cuber
192.  92 Ghost Cuber
193.  89 eyeball321
194.  81 lego303
195.  78 [email protected]
196.  75 cuber3141592
196.  75 minnow
198.  71 ImPaulPCG
199.  70 bgcatfan
200.  68 Theo Leinad
200.  68 SamG746
202.  66 Jeann_Cubes
203.  63 angetheman179
203.  63 dnguyen2204
205.  61 iLarryTheOneLung
206.  59 Aman Kamath
207.  58 Sub1Hour
208.  55 Cubing5life
209.  53 Reizii
210.  44 deadcat
211.  42 jjnuech333
212.  41 Tommy Kiprillis
212.  41 MJCuber05
214.  40 Keroma12
214.  40 NASCARDude25
216.  39 Y-Perm
217.  38 Kit Clement
218.  36 Rocketcubing
219.  35 lesliesampson
220.  33 Artemissimo
221.  24 Mad Cuber
222.  23 Hayden Zeagler
223.  20 mutlu ozcelebi
224.  18 PikachuPlayz_MC
225.  12 Bubbagrub
225.  12 boby_okta
227.  6 TripleSCuber
228.  5 GWCuber
229.  4 hakatashi


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2019)

I roll a 229-sided die, and I get a prime number that is the sum of 5 other prime numbers: 7 + 11 + 13 + 17 + 19 = 67.

That means our winner is *OwenB!* Congratulations!!


----------

